# Mojo Remote Question



## salmo'dog (Aug 24, 2007)

Anyone here have problems with a Mojo Remote system not working after being installed? The remote I have will not respond, and the battery is a MOJO battery and is fully charged. The decoy is a "baby mojo".

I tried the steps listed on Mojo's website, but still no luck. Does something need to be re-wired or are there some tricks out there any of you have discovered?

Any response would be appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

check the battery in the remote???


----------



## salmo'dog (Aug 24, 2007)

duckbuster808 said:


> check the battery in the remote???


Battery looked good, but I will try a new one to see if that helps. I didn't test it yet.


----------



## salmo'dog (Aug 24, 2007)

Here's what's going on:

I will still try switching the remote battery, but I have to turn the mojo on by pressing the button on the tail of the decoy. The remote will not turn it on, but when the mojo is running and I press the remote, I can see the green light kick on and light up on the box inside the decoy, but the motion does not change.


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

does the switch have a forward, middle and back position?? if so, switch it all the way back and try the remote...On our lucky ducks the swit has to be back for the remote to work...I'm not sure about the mojo, I don't remember what the switch looks like on ours​


----------



## Mr. Marley (Oct 28, 2005)

Salmo'dog makes a real good point. Mojo's remote system has a green light, and you will see it turn on and off. If you don't see it light up, send it back.


----------



## AR34 (Jun 18, 2008)

I want a remote for my mojo, not yours  but have been looking for one other than the 50$ mojo brand. anyone know where to find one? If you can make them and sell them for less, you could make a killing....


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

AR34 said:


> I want a remote for my mojo, not yours  but have been looking for one other than the 50$ mojo brand. anyone know where to find one? If you can make them and sell them for less, you could make a killing....


about 1$, get a really long wire and hook it to a toggle switch.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Lol. Really it can't be very high tech to get a remote hooked up someone has to know how to rig one on the cheap

it seems I've heard the monos had a three pos switch as well did one come in the kit?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BenelliBrother (Sep 21, 2009)

Between my brother and I we have 4 adult mojos and 1 baby....we bought 3 remotes separately several years after the original purchase. We were going to leave a few mojos running constantly and turn the other 3 off and on as we thought necessary. Anyways, one remote quite working the same season we first bought them. Then throughout the second season another quite working. Then the same season, the last remote started to work only at a 4 ft range. The last remote finally died.....I would never buy or desire to use the remotes again...........BUT I love our mojo ducks, more often than not they work wonders.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Lamp cord and a toggle switch.

Has the side benefit of watching your buddy trip over it when he runs after a crip.


----------



## lab1 (Aug 31, 2004)

Sell the mojo and buy a lucky duck. Better quality and our 3 remotes have worked now for a couple years. I just dumped mine in the marsh the other day, let it dry out and works great.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

My dad and I bought one for our Mojo. We used it one trip to the U.P. and it quit the second day. POS in my opinion. I wouldn't waste $50.00 on it. 

I think the facotry installed ones work decent, I have not heard of anyone with a lot of trouble. But who wants to pay $200.00 for a spinner.... 

I think my next investment into spinners will be Lucky Ducks. I have four Mojos between Baby, Regular, and two floaters.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

i bought 3 luckys this year with remote. all 3 work off the same remote so i have 2 backups.


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

Lucky's are deff. the way to go, mine has been 15 ft. down and back, dried out, and worked that same evening on the hunt lol


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

duckbuster808 said:


> Lucky's are deff. the way to go, mine has been 15 ft. down and back, dried out, and worked that same evening on the hunt lol


had one fall in water tonight, it was spinning under water. :yikes:


----------

